# Silver haze, chem dawg Harvest times



## Ganjahazeking (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a bunch of siler haze seeds from a winter green house grow in north cali and a couple chemdawg seeds from a humbolt county grower when will these strains be ready to harvest in the sacrmento area? Also What is the average flower time for these 2 wounderfull strains?


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Aug 3, 2012)

There is a box in the upper left hand corner of your computer that you can search anything in the world and find your answers on your own. I think its called Google or something?


----------



## Dubdeuce (Aug 9, 2012)

Ganjahazeking said:


> I got a bunch of siler haze seeds from a winter green house grow in north cali and a couple chemdawg seeds from a humbolt county grower when will these strains be ready to harvest in the sacrmento area? Also What is the average flower time for these 2 wounderfull strains?


http://www.seedfinder.eu


----------



## BearDown! (Aug 9, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> There is a box in the upper left hand corner of your computer that you can search anything in the world and find your answers on your own. I think its called Google or something?


lmao, 
IDK but i had a chemdog/headband strand from NO cal and it was wonderful, good luck, hope you get it to work out...


----------



## tttttt (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive got some chemdog, its one of the fastest finishers ive tried. 8 1/2 - 9 weeks


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 13, 2012)

when they finish depends when you planted them... Not all seeds are the same dude. Different phenos in the same pack can vary by 2+ weeks. 

You writing a daily planner for your plants? Just pop the seeds and let em go. Harvest em when theyre done


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 13, 2012)

My silver haze took forever, over 11 weeks and after I harvested I realized could have let it go even longer. I will never grow it again.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2012)

Ganjahazeking said:


> I got a bunch of siler haze seeds from a winter green house grow in north cali and a couple chemdawg seeds from a humbolt county grower when will these strains be ready to harvest in the sacrmento area? Also What is the average flower time for these 2 wounderfull strains?


For a more accurate way to hunt for your answer you seek. See if you can find out the breeder of both those strains. Then look up the breeder(s) online and youll get your accurate answer.


----------

